# Deck Support Beams Splitting? What to do?



## TurtleMan34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new here. I specialize in electrical but the homeowner has some questions about their decking post and my carpenter left me this month for the competitor. This is a repair job and we didn't build the deck. The deck is pretty beefy and heavy looking. 

The deck is 4 years old. Every single 15 ft high support post is splitting. Some splits are larger then 1 inch and go pretty deep. Almost halfway through. 

1. Is this is normal and expected?
2. What should I do to repair it? Metal straps? 

Thanks 

Photos:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would do nothing to repair it.

If the home owner needs reassurance then I might make up some straps or maybe 1/2" rod rolled to look like a hoola-hoop with some sort of cool looking way to clamp the ends together. It will not actually do anything but give the HOs a bit of piece of mind.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are logs and it looks to me they had a slit put down on side to prevent uncontrolled cracking. If that's the case, that's how they're supposed to be.

Logs split when they dry out - it can be multiple smaller splits or a single big one. Those look like they're ~10" diameter. They are way oversized for that application.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Tell them to leave, I'll go live there for a while and make sure nothing bad happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If they want that fix you can use Quake Wrap or a few timber screws a more plain way to control that split.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

It is wood. It is gonna split on 1 side. Look at the other side.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

If you can't tell a post from a beam, maybe you shouldn't be in charge of the repair.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Or if you're slow right now you can Mike Holmes that deck and tear it down and start over.


----------



## TurtleMan34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Great, thanks guys! 

I wouldn't be doing the repair. Just needed advice to give the home owners until we get another carpenter on the team. I'm in charge of the kitchen remodel.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nevermind the split post, change that ugly combination switch plate in the last pic...


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

m1911 said:


> Nevermind the split post, change that ugly combination switch plate in the last pic...


 just checking around the other threads

theres that a-hole m1911 , saying negative crap here too.
I feel better
your a jerk to everyone .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Knucklehead must have built that. :whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Knucklehead must have built that. :whistling


Ooooo.......that was a cluster f**k.


----------



## TurtleMan34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> Knucklehead must have built that. :whistling


Why a knucklehead?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TurtleMan34 said:


> Why a knucklehead?


Not a, the.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TurtleMan34 said:


> Why a knucklehead?


Knucklehead is a site member's handle.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

woodyacd said:


> just checking around the other threads
> 
> theres that a-hole m1911 , saying negative crap here too.
> I feel better
> your a jerk to everyone .


You allow people to rent space in your head don't you? 1911 is a good dude. He's just not house broke.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

woodyacd said:


> just checking around the other threads
> 
> theres that a-hole m1911 , saying negative crap here too.
> I feel better
> your a jerk to everyone .


Um, I am pretty sure we all know who the a-hole is in this situation.

It always amazes me how someone can come into someone else's house and start sh!t and then act like the victim.

The Internet is a rough place, it takes a thick skin and a bit of knowledge of whom you are talking to before you get froggy.

If you want to get into it with folks, stick around. There are plenty of honest opportunities to do so. Running around chasing people is not one.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Also, that's a support post, and not a "beam"


Jeeze, 1911 you got caught sleeping man...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VALKO (Jul 18, 2021)

You guys should spend time helping the HO with their problems instead of the stupid critical remarks. It is a waste of time.


----------

